# Music in HK



## Jclarke (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

I recently moved to HK and was wondering if anyone has good advice on local bands. Nothing serious, just getting together to jam after work, or maybe a cover band. 

I play Guitar, Bass and Drums, very comfortable on all 3- no singing though!

Advice would be much appreciated


----------

